# My One goal



## Crusader Rabbit (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh, no WONDER! It's "International Sarcasm Week"! I forgot :kma


----------



## Crusader Rabbit (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, that is a problem with all this typing! I could have SWORN you were kidding with your initial post. If not, yep, still turned out to be funny.

Strangely, that is a MAJOR reason for my SA. I always took stuff way too serious. They would be joking with me and I would go home and feel bad for days on end. As I keep saying "No wonder we are so messed up."


----------

